# Stab really the best rotor?



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I came across this comparision of 3 rotors;
http://64.78.51.244/download/HH90TEST.pdf

I know it is biased towards Stab, but what do others think of this?

Input?


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

I have only been in this a short time, but here is my view:

If you want to move a 30-36 inch dish the SG2100 is probably the way to go. It is probably the most popular motor right now and a little cheaper. If you plan to move a bigger dish, the Stab is rated for more weight and I would go that way. I read one online review that said plastic gears may actually adapt to temperature better than metal. The site is moving so I can't post the link now.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

The largest I would go is 1 meter. I do know they claim it is good for 1.2 meters, but you know claims.............
Also, it was posted elsewhere that suppport for Stab was questionable.


----------

